# Tenacity first timers



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I jumped on the bandwagon and picked it up mainly for my bentgrass issue - although I'd love to hear other's experiences with other things because I see it treats many things.

One example is sedge - I've got some areas, how has that reacted to it especially compared to other products you've seen? Any luck using it as a post-emergent vs a 24D or a Q4 type of product?

I see most people talking about it as 1. bentgrass treatment and 2. pre emergent when seeding.

Curious what else I can be putting my 65 bucks toward!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

I thought the best thing to combat sedge was sedgehammer and kudos to pulling the trigger on tenacity. Curious to see how it works for you


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> I thought the best thing to combat sedge was sedgehammer and kudos to pulling the trigger on tenacity. Curious to see how it works for you


I'll let you know - when I'm out there spraying the bent I'll hit the sedge as well. I used the Ortho sedge killer in my back and it seems to have worked pretty well honestly.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I picked some up a few weeks ago to use in my fall reno as well as to clean up some crabgrass starting to take over in my side yard that I will be overseeding this fall. Since I only needed a little bit for the for the crabgrass issue in my side yard and I had mixed up a gallon, i decided to play around with it in my back yard, which is weed city (60-70% crabgrass). I now have two beautiful stripes of dying crabgrass as well as lots of dead spots where I spot sprayed (I love dead crabgrass). It works well on clover too.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

The best options for Sedge are Sulfentrazone (Dismiss) and Halosulfuron-methyl (SedgeHammer/ProSedge). Tenacity is labeled for it as well. I can't be sure of the effects it has on Nutsedge as I've never personally used JUST Tenacity.

I can say, I used ProSedge on a very bad sedge problem and a week later did a blanket tenacity spray to take care of some bentgrass spots I had (also did work on the crabgrass I had popping out randomly). One thing I can say without question is, the combination of them both definitely blew the sedge out of the turf completely. That stuff turned to ash and evaporated within a week or two.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Khy said:


> The best options for Sedge are Sulfentrazone (Dismiss) and Halosulfuron-methyl (SedgeHammer/ProSedge). Tenacity is labeled for it as well. I can't be sure of the effects it has on Nutsedge as I've never personally used JUST Tenacity.
> 
> I can say, I used ProSedge on a very bad sedge problem and a week later did a blanket tenacity spray to take care of some bentgrass spots I had (also did work on the crabgrass I had popping out randomly). One thing I can say without question is, the combination of them both definitely blew the sedge out of the turf completely. That stuff turned to ash and evaporated within a week or two.


Thanks, I'm pretty excited to try it out - I'm a newbie when it comes to liquids such as this - and with a 1 gallon hand can it's not easy - so I picked up the blue dye to help me out. I do think once I hit the bent grass I'll just continue throughout the yard - certainly can't hurt, correct? I do have new seed/sprouts from an overseed a few weeks ago but everything I've read, this has no effect whatsoever.

My other question was what happens to all the dead stuff - does it really start to disinetegrate nicely or do you have to rake it out? I was thinking about just cutting it up with my weed wacker then hoping KBG spreads, and add more in the spring.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Spraying precision chemicals is not something you should jump into without preparation.

Sprayer calibration and proper overlap are two important considerations you will want to flesh out before you mix any chemicals.

I know you mentioned budget before so a battery backpack sprayer may be out of the question; however, having a constant pressure, large tank and not needing to abruptly stop to pump up removes a few variables and let's you focus more on the proper overlap and walking pace.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Spraying precision chemicals is not something you should jump into without preparation.
> 
> Sprayer calibration and proper overlap are two important considerations you will want to flesh out before you mix any chemicals.
> 
> I know you mentioned budget before so a battery backpack sprayer may be out of the question; however, having a constant pressure, large tank and not needing to abruptly stop to pump up removes a few variables and let's you focus more on the proper overlap and walking pace.


Totally hear ya. I'm doing this in a low visibility area, and am using blue dye. I have to learn! Also, the good news is the area is so small I can do it in one pass without stopping to pump.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

I have read that a sticking agent may be needed to "improve" the effectiveness of Tenacity as a post emergent.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> I have read that a sticking agent may be needed to "improve" the effectiveness of Tenacity as a post emergent.


Correct, I'm using MSO which was great with the quinclorac. I'm told it will work on this also.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Haven't used it post emergent but it worked awesome as a pre for my reno. That stuff came up white as Casper and died out without any other work. I will be using it again as soon as the new grass matures enough.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I've sprayed leftover tenacity I had from other applications on nutsedge post emergently in the past and it smokes the nutsedge pretty well. I believe I used it at the 4oz/acre rate.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@MichiganGreen read the label on that bottle of Tenacity you got there.... it specifically mentions that it must be used with a non-ionic surfactant. I would advise against MSO unless it's the only thing you have.

You will be pleasantly surprised at what Tenacity lights up.... in my experience it turns just about anything that's not desirable in the lawn white. If it doesn't kill it, and least it's white now so you can notice it and then decide on further treatment.

If you have any fine fescue watch out, it will turn white too and repeat applications usually will stress it enough to kill it.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @MichiganGreen read the label on that bottle of Tenacity you got there.... it specifically mentions that it must be used with a non-ionic surfactant. I would advise against MSO unless it's the only thing you have.
> 
> You will be pleasantly surprised at what Tenacity lights up.... in my experience it turns just about anything that's not desirable in the lawn white. If it doesn't kill it, and least it's white now so you can notice it and then decide on further treatment.
> 
> If you have any fine fescue watch out, it will turn white too and repeat applications usually will stress it enough to kill it.


That's ok, I am not a fine fescue fan anyway 

I did speak with somebody in customer care at domyown.com and they said mso works as well. I'll post about it I'm sure!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> I have read that a sticking agent may be needed to "improve" the effectiveness of Tenacity as a post emergent.


I recently went through a lot of the same things that you mentioned, trying to understand how to use the product. I just posted a video showing how I use Tenacity along with the surfactant and also a dye as well and explain how I did the process and show it in use. I couldn't be happier with this product.

I hope you may find it helpful...I discuss crabgrass but it will of course work for all the weeds discussed here and on the label.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

So have you guys found tenacity to be more or less effective against broadleaf? Everybody seems to tall about thos against the grassses. If I'm out there spraying bent grass, should k just keep going and hit whatever else I find, including sedge, or reserve sedge (sulfrlentrazone(sp?)), 2,4D etc for others?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Spray anything that's not desirable grass with Tenacity. I always have some left in the cab when I spot spray so I go searching for broad leafs and others


----------



## Mwhal2 (Aug 28, 2018)

great video thanks for posting, I just ordered Tenacity for the first time, and now just order the sticker. Hope there is a long shelf life on both


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Mwhal2 said:


> great video thanks for posting, I just ordered Tenacity for the first time, and now just order the sticker. Hope there is a long shelf life on both


Thank you I appreciate the kind words. I think you will be very pleased with it. The biggest thing is don't get bummed out right after you spray it. 3-5 days will go by and you will see no change. Then you will be like, man the weeds look even worse, because they get lighter. Then finally the white magic starts it takes 1-2 weeks more. But then like magic the weeds go by bye and don't come back.

I will have a part 2 to show the results. In my opinion it's money well spent and you don't need my Star Wars backpack sprayer either but if you get lazy like me it's nice to have.


----------

